# College Football



## Ridgerunner

Texas's Herman better get it together or he'll be off to Glanville's "NFL" in no time! :evil:


----------



## Ware

Good thread. :thumbup:

Looking forward to *Michigan v. Florida* this afternoon and *Florida State v. Alabama* tonight. My wife and I were invited to watch the FSU/Bama game in a box at the new Mercedes-Benz Stadium in Atlanta tonight, but I was responsible for getting there. I don't like either of those teams enough to buy a plane ticket to see them, so I decided to stay home, mow my lawn, and watch it on the back porch. :bandit:


----------



## Ridgerunner

> stay home, mow my lawn


Hard for any game, much less FSU/Bama to compete with that.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching PSU vs Akron right now. Grass is mowed and I got some wings in my belly. Good day :nod:


----------



## Ridgerunner

I will be watching FSU/Bama. Should be a good match-up.

As an Aside: I've been trying to share more time with my wife. For years she would watch her shows in the living room and I'd watch mine in the den and surf the net. For the last few month's I've invited her to watch some of her shows in the den with me (she'll come in around nine or ten and we'll watch something and the news together before bed. Anyways... this is beginning to be a problem with the start of football. Since the start of of the pre-season, she'll come in and ask me if I'm watching the game? (She also has been doing this when it is a NASCAR nite.) WTH kinda question is that?!? :roll:  She pouts now if I say "Yeah, kinda." So now I feel obligated to say, "No, go ahead and turn." Tonight is "Halt and Catch Fire." So I guess no second half FSU/Bama. 
Sorry, just some venting...catharsis, ya know?


----------



## Ridgerunner

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching PSU vs Akron right now. Grass is mowed and I got some wings in my belly. Good day :nod:


Kinda like watching the Lions and the Christians?
This is never a good day for me. Both Akron and Kent (KSU/Clem) are both Alma Maters.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching PSU vs Akron right now. Grass is mowed and I got some wings in my belly. Good day :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like watching the Lions and the Christians?
> This is never a good day for me. Both Akron and Kent (KSU/Clem) are both Alma Maters.
Click to expand...

Moneymakers for the smaller schools I guess. I'll be watching the Alabama-FSU game as well tonight. BTW, I love Halt and Catch Fire!


----------



## Concretestorm

Ridgerunner said:


> Texas's Herman better get it together or he'll be off to Glanville's "NFL" in no time! :evil:


Watching Austin local news during football season is my favorite thing to do. Watching the longhorns self-destruct and stab each other in the back is a simple joy that words can't describe.


----------



## pennstater2005

Watching WVU vs VT. Sunday night college football? Was this around last year?


----------



## Spammage

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching WVU vs VT. Sunday night college football? Was this around last year?


Only during NFL preseason. The UCLA come back tonight was amazing.


----------



## BrettWayne

Spammage said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching WVU vs VT. Sunday night college football? Was this around last year?
> 
> 
> 
> Only during NFL preseason. The UCLA come back tonight was amazing.
Click to expand...

That was insane !


----------



## BrettWayne

pennstater2005 said:


> Watching WVU vs VT. Sunday night college football? Was this around last year?


This is a new start to an old rivalry so they hyped it up a bit ... good game though ! Was a blast to watch .


----------



## pennstater2005

Looking forward to the Penn State - Pitt matchup this weekend.


----------



## BrettWayne

pennstater2005 said:


> Looking forward to the Penn State - Pitt matchup this weekend.


Penn State has a great coach ! Really like what he did in the Sec with Vandy!


----------



## pennstater2005

BrettWayne said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the Penn State - Pitt matchup this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State has a great coach ! Really like what he did in the Sec with Vandy!
Click to expand...

I like James Franklin a lot. I think he'll do great things with Penn State. 14-0 right now!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Whoa. OU is mopping the floor with my Buckeyes.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Whoa. OU is mopping the floor with my Buckeyes.


I was not expecting that.


----------



## ATLawn

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. OU is mopping the floor with my Buckeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not expecting that.
Click to expand...

Based on the post game presser, neither was Meyer. Urban is low key and subtle, but Kevin Wilson might want to update his resume. Barret's a good kid with talent, but this crap he's been doing trying to be a pro-style pocket passer isn't his niche. He lost his edge when he stopped using his legs 2 years ago.


----------



## Jericho574

Well my season is over :sad: Two years in a row where we lose our best player in week 1 or 2.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Great Game USC UTexas. OT


----------



## gatormac2112

It doesn't get much better than this:

[media]https://youtu.be/5pLZrs2rkwM/[/media]


----------



## J_nick

gatormac2112 said:


> It doesn't get much better than this:
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/5pLZrs2rkwM/[/media]


Dang that was a bomb


----------



## MarkAguglia

Notre Dame looking much improved this year. I'm a happy guy!


----------



## pennstater2005

4 seconds left. 4th and 7. Touchdown!!! I really thought Penn State was going to lose. I still think they're going to struggle against some of their other conference matchups. Iowa at home is pretty tough though. This will drop them a slot or two I imagine in the rankings.


----------



## pennstater2005

Here's the video of Penn State last play.
https://tiny.video/watch?v=jCqpN72iwcA


----------



## gatormac2112

Gators down 27-14 to Kentucky in 4th quarter, somehow manage to beat them 28-27 maintaining a 31 year win streak while looking absolutely horrific. I actually feel bad for Kentucky.


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Here's the video of Penn State last play.


That's incredible!


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the video of Penn State last play.
> 
> 
> 
> That's incredible!
Click to expand...

It was pretty wild. My nerves can't handle them that close!!


----------



## BrettWayne

gatormac2112 said:


> Gators down 27-14 to Kentucky in 4th quarter, somehow manage to beat them 28-27 maintaining a 31 year win streak while looking absolutely horrific. I actually feel bad for Kentucky.


Being a Kentucky fan is tough!


----------



## Ware

BrettWayne said:


> Being a Kentucky fan is tough!


...until March. :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> BrettWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Kentucky fan is tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...until March. :lol:
Click to expand...




BrettWayne said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gators down 27-14 to Kentucky in 4th quarter, somehow manage to beat them 28-27 maintaining a 31 year win streak while looking absolutely horrific. I actually feel bad for Kentucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a Kentucky fan is tough!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I only feel a _*little*_ sorry for Kentucky fans since they are the Bama of basketball :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

With Oklahoma losing to Iowa State (shocker  ) Penn State's win over Northwestern could bump them to 3. I'm hoping they have a chance to get in the playoffs. Last year they were looking in but I think deservedly so. Heck, they lost to USC who was ranked I think 12 or 13 at the time.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

I can't believe my Sooners... 

I thought we were past this "Not showing up" malarkey


----------



## Spammage

OutdoorEnvy said:


> I can't believe my Sooners...
> 
> I thought we were past this "Not showing up" malarkey


I'm not, not after Baylor taking them to the wire. I still think the OSU win said more about OSU's offense than OU. TCU has to be the favorite now, but I don't think they make it through unscathed either.


----------



## J_nick

OutdoorEnvy said:


> I can't believe my Sooners...
> 
> I thought we were past this "Not showing up" malarkey


I remember back in '07 my mom taught me how to make the hand signs for OU after the Feista Bowl. A lot of people do it wrong, they make a big O around their head then a U like a ref signaling a good field goal. This is how she taught me.


----------



## gatormac2112

My Gators lost to home to LSU, after LSU lost at home to Troy :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Spammage said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my Sooners...
> 
> I thought we were past this "Not showing up" malarkey
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, not after Baylor taking them to the wire. I still think the OSU win said more about OSU's offense than OU. TCU has to be the favorite now, but I don't think they make it through unscathed either.
Click to expand...

It will be interesting at the end of the season to see if OSU gets their obligatory invite to the play-off.


----------



## J_nick

Ridgerunner said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my Sooners...
> 
> I thought we were past this "Not showing up" malarkey
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, not after Baylor taking them to the wire. I still think the OSU win said more about OSU's offense than OU. TCU has to be the favorite now, but I don't think they make it through unscathed either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be interesting at the end of the season to see if OSU gets their obligatory invite to the play-off.
Click to expand...

I think he was talking about Oklahoma State but I could be wrong


----------



## Spammage

J_nick said:


> I think he was talking about Oklahoma State but I could be wrong


Nope. Ohio State (no "The"). OSU is playing better now, and I'm guessing they would love another shot at OU.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Spammage said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was talking about Oklahoma State but I could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Ohio State (no "The"). OSU is playing better now, and I'm guessing they would love another shot at OU.
Click to expand...

Now I AM confused. Who is Ohio State? Did you mean THE Ohio State University? :rofl:


----------



## pennstater2005

Penn State v Ohio State coming up. This one is making me nervous!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State v Ohio State coming up. This one is making me nervous!


I bet! That's going to be a good one!


----------



## Ridgerunner

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State v Ohio State coming up. This one is making me nervous!


Penn State is looking strong, but OSU is coming off a bye. Then again Urban had plenty of time to prep for the play-off and still lost 31-0. Hope it's at least a good game.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State v Ohio State coming up. This one is making me nervous!
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State is looking strong, but OSU is coming off a bye. Then again Urban had plenty of time to prep for the play-off and still lost 31-0. Hope it's at least a good game.
Click to expand...

Ohio State is just plugging along moving back up in the rankings, somewhat unnoticed. That's what scares me.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Rankings? Ask USC how well that works. LOL


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> Rankings? Ask USC how well that works. LOL


Great point. I was saying that last year when Penn State fans were complaining that PSU didn't get into the playoff. Then #9 USC upsets #5 PSU in the Rose Bowl!

And that game ends up being the most points ever scored in the Rose Bowl and ended as regulation time expired. I couldn't watch it. I had to leave the room  Too damn stressful.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'll take stress over embarrassment anytime. Take a look sometime at OSU's ranking and post season play since 2000. There have been too many years when paper bags were in vogue in Ohio come mid-January. :roll:


----------



## FATC1TY

Ummmmmm....

Go dawgs? &#128539;

We are happy to the quietly hated and hope they continue the march upward. Refreshing to see smart humble his folks.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ridgerunner said:


> Take a look sometime at OSU's ranking and post season play since 2000.


One reason I can't stand the Luckeyes is because they are always ranked so high. *The rankings are just a popularity contest* and the Luckeyes post season record corroborates this.


----------



## Ridgerunner

dfw_pilot said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look sometime at OSU's ranking and post season play since 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> One reason I can't stand the Luckeyes is because they are always ranked so high. *The rankings are just a popularity contest* and the Luckeyes post season record corroborates this.
Click to expand...

Ouch. A bit harsh. I've never had much faith in the AP, but the Coach's Poll?


----------



## dfw_pilot

I didn't mean it as a slam, I was going off your previous post. I do, however, think that the popularity of big schools and the big money involved skews the rankings. I rarely watch tv, so my opinion matters very little.


----------



## pennstater2005

I feel like the school that always gets a ranking even sometimes with two or three losses is Notre Dame. But I'm just saying that because I don't like them for two reasons A: Brian Kelley B: They have a contract with NBC to air their games (which runs through 2025).


----------



## Ridgerunner

dfw_pilot said:


> I didn't mean it as a slam, I was going off your previous post. I do, however, think that the popularity of big schools and the big money involved skews the rankings. I rarely watch tv, so my opinion matters very little.


No problem DFW. I caught the funnin. It's just when your team's mascot is an inedible tree nut, we are a little sensitive about the name. :lol: 
Fear my nuts! :?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Really looking forward to this game. So far it appears Penn State is legit. OSU may very well be over-rated at #6. I'd rather we find out during the season than be embarrassed in a post-season bowl. OSU has everything to gain and PSU has everything to lose. 
Just trying to reduce your stress level Pennstater2005.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> Really looking forward to this game. So far it appears Penn State is legit. OSU may very well be over-rated at #6. I'd rather we find out during the season than be embarrassed in a post-season bowl. OSU has everything to gain and PSU has everything to lose.
> Just trying to reduce your stress level Pennstater2005.


Not working RR :shout:


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this game. So far it appears Penn State is legit. OSU may very well be over-rated at #6. I'd rather we find out during the season than be embarrassed in a post-season bowl. OSU has everything to gain and PSU has everything to lose.
> Just trying to reduce your stress level Pennstater2005.
> 
> 
> 
> Not working RR :shout:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

I'm a NFL fan, but you guys are going to hook me into watching some college games this year.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to this game. So far it appears Penn State is legit. OSU may very well be over-rated at #6. I'd rather we find out during the season than be embarrassed in a post-season bowl. OSU has everything to gain and PSU has everything to lose.
> Just trying to reduce your stress level Pennstater2005.
> 
> 
> 
> Not working RR :shout:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm a NFL fan, but you guys are going to hook me into watching some college games this year.
Click to expand...

I'm an NFL fan too. The thing I like about watching college ball is you know the rookies in the NFL already and what school they came from.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner......you watching it?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Ridgerunner......you watching it?


I have it on. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner......you watching it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nice. It's gonna be a close one I think.


----------



## J_nick

Iowa State has a 14-0 lead over TCU at half :shock:


----------



## DJLCN

Woo Pig!


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> Woo Pig!


I was shocked. :nod:


----------



## DJLCN

Ware said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woo Pig!
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked. :nod:
Click to expand...

You, me and a lot of other Hog fans. Let's hope it creates some momentum.


----------



## pennstater2005

:crying:


----------



## Ware

Uh oh.


----------



## pennstater2005

Here's my guess for tomorrow's rankings.

1. Alabama
2. Georgia
3. Ohio State
4. Penn State


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ok. I went out of town for grand daughters' birthdays and trick or treat. Listened to the first 5 min of game on the radio and got pissed and turned it off. I get home to see the score. Sorry Pennstater.
What would DFW say?


----------



## social port

Where you at pennstater?  I might actually get to watch a game today.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Where you at pennstater?  I might actually get to watch a game today.


Watching Penn State at Michigan State. This one might be close just like last week. It's getting nice outside though, I probably won't make the whole game.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at pennstater?  I might actually get to watch a game today.
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Penn State at Michigan State. This one might be close just like last week. It's getting nice outside though, I probably won't make the whole game.
Click to expand...

Ok, I've got it dialed in. Gonna be a Penn State fan today. And Wisconsin.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at pennstater?  I might actually get to watch a game today.
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Penn State at Michigan State. This one might be close just like last week. It's getting nice outside though, I probably won't make the whole game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I've got it dialed in. Gonna be a Penn State fan today. And Wisconsin.
Click to expand...

Game expected to resume at 4 pm if weather cooperates.

From the NCAA:

To resume athletics activities, lightning safety experts recommend waiting 30 minutes after both the last sound of thunder and last flash of lightning. A useful slogan is "half an hour since thunder roars, now it's safe to go outdoors." At night, be aware that lightning can be visible at a much greater distance than during the day as clouds are being lit from the inside by lightning. This greater distance may mean that the lightning is no longer a significant threat. At night, use both the sound of thunder and seeing the lightning channel itself to decide on re-setting the 30-minute "return-to-play" clock before resuming outdoor athletics activities.


----------



## Ridgerunner

OSU is giving a clinic on how NOT to embarrass yourself in a playoff for the National Championship...you totally eliminate yourself from contention. :roll:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> OSU is giving a clinic on how NOT to embarrass yourself in a playoff for the National Championship...you totally eliminate yourself from contention. :roll:


They were favored by I think 19, or something crazy. The pundits on radio and TV weren't giving Iowa any credit. They nearly beat Penn State if not for a last second TD.

Penn State is tied with Michigan State. Nothing is easy especially when it's a conference game.


----------



## social port

Penn State is no longer on the air here. I thought Georgia looked great today!


----------



## pennstater2005

Penn State is done. Two losses to conference opponents.


----------



## Ridgerunner

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State is done. Two losses to conference opponents.


The Big Ten is in a fine mess. Mich State could very well end up eastern champs and even if an unbeaten Wisconsin kills them for the BT Championship, no chance anyone goes to the playoffs. Urban has a lot of re-evaluating to do during the off season.


----------



## pennstater2005

:evil:


Ridgerunner said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State is done. Two losses to conference opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Ten is in a fine mess. Mich State could very well end up eastern champs and even if an unbeaten Wisconsin kills them for the BT Championship, no chance anyone goes to the playoffs. Urban has a lot of re-evaluating to do during the off season.
Click to expand...

How about this nice stat I saw. James Franklin is 0-5 with PSU for road games against AP ranked opponents and 0-10 overall in his head coaching career.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State is done. Two losses to conference opponents.


 

Whether it is a disappointing football season or a disappointing grass season, you say the same thing: There's always next season.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State is done. Two losses to conference opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it is a disappointing football season or a disappointing grass season, you say the same thing: There's always next season.
Click to expand...

Could be worse. I could be a Browns fan and would have been saying that for the last 20 years! I kid, to any Brown's fans out there. I'm a Bengals fan so I'm in a similar hell. It's name is Marvin Lewis.


----------



## Ridgerunner

UCF. Scott Frost. Impressive 1st half. Maybe time to re-evaluate the CFP selection process.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> UCF. Scott Frost. Impressive 1st half. Maybe time to re-evaluate the CFP selection process.


At 13-0, I guess we still don't know what their potential was.


----------



## pennstater2005

A part of that is strength of schedule. Theirs wasn't considered particularly difficult at 67th overall.

https://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/schedule-strength-by-other


----------



## free_safety

Re Alabama: When even an offensive lineman is catching touchdown passes, you know Clemson is in trouble.


----------



## Ware

Looks like the stars are aligning for another SEC Championship game...


----------



## raldridge2315




----------



## Ware

Any National Championship predictions? I'm really anxious to see how it goes. I feel like Alabama was designed to defend against this Georgia offense, but wouldn't rule out Georgia's RB's making some big plays.


----------



## g-man

Didn't UCF won the championship already?


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Didn't UCF won the championship already?


I believe you are correct.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Seems like I watched the SEC championship a month ago, but whatever.
Smart money should be with 'bama. Saban produces a machine every year, he coaches to get the max performance out of each kid, rather than depending just on emotion and star talent (not so dependable, ask the Bucks).
However...I'm tired of Alabama and will be rooting for the dogs. I think Smart's 10 years with bama has to give him some insights, plus he was the DC---that should count for a lot.
Doesn't really matter as UCF is the National Champ anyway. :rofl:


----------



## g-man

I'm looking forward to March Madness. Ohio State beating Michigan St 80 to 64 was a good game.


----------



## Ridgerunner

One sport at a time.  
Let's see your picks gentlemen.


----------



## Ware

Georgia 24-21.


----------



## pennstater2005

If Alabama can shut down the run and force Fromm to throw I think they'll win. That won't be easy to stop Chubb and Sony though.

Georgia beat a mediocre Oklahoma defense who gave up huge numbers in the regular season. Alabama won't be that easy.

Having said all that I'm going with Georgia by a field goal &#128527;


----------



## g-man

Wow. Alabama doesn't look like a disciplined team. Too many 11 players in the field penalties and that silly hit to the QB after he threw the ball.


----------



## Ridgerunner

g-man said:


> Wow. Alabama doesn't look like a disciplined team. Too many 11 players in the field penalties and that silly hit to the QB after he threw the ball.


Yep, the machine has a couple of loose cogs. See if Saban can make some adjustments at half and get their heads into the game, but I think they're over-matched.


----------



## Ridgerunner

It all comes down to the freshman QB. If he doesn't implode, dogs win.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ridgerunner said:


> It all comes down to the freshman QB. If he doesn't implode, dogs win.


19 years old with a Rose bowl win and playing in a national title game. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## pennstater2005

Lots of time left. Anyone's game. I'm going to bed.


----------



## g-man

Headed to overtime. I can't stay up longer.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Oh well. Always go with the smart money.
Congrats UCF.


----------



## g-man

Ha, I stayed up. What a great pass at the end.


----------



## J_nick

I was thinking it was over after the big sack on 1st down that put them out of field goal range.


----------



## pennstater2005

Well, Nick Saban is a genius.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Well, Nick Saban is a genius.


A very stable genius. :lol:

Wow, unbelievable finish.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Nick Saban is a genius.
> 
> 
> 
> A very stable genius. :lol:
> 
> Wow, unbelievable finish.
Click to expand...

I only saw highlights this morning but not many coaches would put in the backup freshman QB in the national title game. Crazy!


----------



## g-man

He explained it in the post game interview. He noticed he needed a passing game. It was his only only choice.


----------



## pennstater2005

Alabama preseason favorite for next season. Imagine that.


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Alabama preseason favorite for next season. Imagine that.


It's just a popularity contest. I've mentioned this earlier, but especially with preseason polls, it's just the favorite teams. Ohio State will be up there, along with many other teams with large followings. What bugs me about that is it helps those teams get a leg up for the whole season. It's obviously much easier to move up to the number 1 spot if you start out at number 7 instead of 21. I wish there was a way for all teams to be on a level playing field at the beginning of the year, but how to work out those logistics is beyond me.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Nick Saban is a genius.
> 
> 
> 
> A very stable genius. :lol:
> 
> Wow, unbelievable finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only saw highlights this morning but not many coaches would put in the backup freshman QB in the national title game. Crazy!
Click to expand...

I watched every minute of this game. It was incredible.
I can't imagine being Jalen Hurts in that situation. His name is descriptive. To lead a team in a successful season and then pulled in the championship game! 
Smart, but ruthless decision made by Saban.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very stable genius. :lol:
> 
> Wow, unbelievable finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw highlights this morning but not many coaches would put in the backup freshman QB in the national title game. Crazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched every minute of this game. It was incredible.
> I can't imagine being Jalen Hurts in that situation. His name is descriptive. To lead a team in a successful season and then pulled in the championship game!
> Smart, but ruthless decision made by Saban.
Click to expand...

The talking heads were saying that Tua was probably going to transfer if he didn't play in that game. Hurts gave up on his arm too quickly in that first half. I was surprised Tua was gunslinging the way he did right out of the gate. He was impressive!


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> I was surprised Tua was gunslinging the way he did right out of the gate. He was impressive!


Very nice running, too, I thought. Gutsy performance. And tough. To me, the kid looked like a fullback out there...then, all of a sudden, I'd see him launch a long ball. It was pretty special. He must have been thrilled to have that kind of outing with his first gig.


----------



## WBrown999

I am pleased to report that the University of Texas, my alma mater, has produced a very talented recruiting class. Currently ranked as #3 behind UGA and tOSU. We haven't recruited too many super stars -- only 2 five-star recruits. However, with 20 four-star recruits, we are looking to build an incredibly solid, well-rounded team in 2020-21. I am liking what Tom Herman is doing with this team.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

My team hired Scott Frost, so I no longer have to be embarrassed.


----------



## Darrell

Hotty Toddy!


----------



## Ware




----------



## TheTurfTamer

33.5 KB image-1.jpg Check Error


----------



## pennstater2005

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel3507




----------



## Cozy

Bout time for those Wolverines to crush the Irish. Go Blue


----------



## Movingshrub




----------



## Rile78

Hey @thegrassfactor!Just kidding buddy, please still let me buy some Carbon Earth from you when it comes out, but seriously, GO EERS!


----------



## g-man

When you type the @ a blue box will hover with the name. Click on it and it will replace the @ with [mentions]name[/mentions] .This way he will get the notification.


----------



## Rile78

Thanks g-man&#128077;


----------



## XiolaOne

Going to the beach for vacation starting tomorrow so need to find somewhere to watch the game. #rolltide


----------



## iFisch3224

On Wisconsin' baby!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## pennstater2005

Penn State vs Appalachian State. That should be a doozy. These fluffer games are pretty bad.

Of course, now watch Penn State lose :lol:


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State vs Appalachian State. That should be a doozy. These fluffer games are pretty bad.
> 
> Of course, now watch Penn State lose :lol:


I'm hoping so. Would be nice. Michigan upset, all over again?! Pease.


----------



## pennstater2005

iFisch3224 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State vs Appalachian State. That should be a doozy. These fluffer games are pretty bad.
> 
> Of course, now watch Penn State lose :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping so. Would be nice. Michigan upset, all over again?! Pease.
Click to expand...

Yeah what year was that?


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State vs Appalachian State. That should be a doozy. These fluffer games are pretty bad.
> 
> Of course, now watch Penn State lose :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping so. Would be nice. Michigan upset, all over again?! Pease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah what year was that?
Click to expand...

2007. Game 1.

I played football with the starting RB. I graduated in 2005, he was a sophomore at Michigan. I remember that game very clearly. Lol


----------



## iFisch3224

I root for all Big10 football in the bowl games, but at the end of the day, I want all B10 teams to loose except the Badgers. Especially Ohio State. Gross! Lol


----------



## Rile78

@pennstater2005 one of the best games I've seen in person was in 1988, the last time WVU played Penn Sate in Morgantown. I was a kid and hardcore WV fan but I couldnt wait to see Joe P in person. We won that one but you guys lead the series like 48-7😬


----------



## pennstater2005

@Rile78 I'm looking forward to the PSU-Pitt matchup this year. You still a WVU fan?


----------



## pennstater2005

Penn State is going to drop a bit in the rankings.


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State is going to drop a bit in the rankings.


I'm guessing you lost a few weeks of your life due to stress on that one.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Can I get a Roll Tide Roll !!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State is going to drop a bit in the rankings.


I watched that game yesterday and kept having flashbacks to the Iowa penn state game last year. McSorley is one tough sob when the game is on the line.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State is going to drop a bit in the rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that game yesterday and kept having flashbacks to the Iowa penn state game last year. McSorley is one tough sob when the game is on the line.
Click to expand...

My heart can't tolerate those kinds of games. I was down on my knees in front of the t.v. I screamed so loud when he connected I made the 1 year old cry :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> ]I screamed so loud when he connected I made the 1 year old cry :lol:


LOL. I've screamed so loud I've made my girls cry as well; usually involving a Romo-Witten connection.


----------



## Ecks from Tex




----------



## Ecks from Tex

pennstater2005 said:


> Penn State is going to drop a bit in the rankings.


And it's your fault. You know what you did.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]I screamed so loud when he connected I made the 1 year old cry :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I've screamed so loud I've made my girls cry as well; usually involving a Romo-Witten connection.
Click to expand...

 :yahoo:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ecks from Tex said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State is going to drop a bit in the rankings.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's your fault. You know what you did.
Click to expand...

 :search:


----------



## Cjames1603

Roll tide!!!!!!


----------



## roundrockag

Ecks from Tex said:


>


^^^ THIS !!!

Gig'em!

I was pleasantly surprised to see how Mond performed, considering how abismal he was last year at times. Jimbo definitely has Kellen Mond moving in the right direction. Trayveon was everything that we have come to expect, and now he can do more north/south running, and man does he have some nice quicks. I can't get TOO excited considering the quality of the opponent, but it does make me feel a lot better going into game 2 against Clemson. Not to mention that Clemson looked fairly pedestrian against Furman. It's obviously a huge game for both teams, but there's way more to lose for Clemson and way more to gain for Texas A&M.


----------



## Cjames1603

Get those Clemson tigers!!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@kds Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow. Nothing better than the Hawkeyes and Cyclones on a beautiful September afternoon.


----------



## Darrell

Hotty Toddy!


----------



## Ware

Darrell said:


> Hotty Toddy!


 :lol:

I slept well knowing neither team was any closer to being bowl eligible after the game last night.


----------



## TigerinFL

wow those piggies just laid down there in the 4th @Ware


----------



## Ware

TigerinFL said:


> wow those piggies just laid down there in the 4th Ware


It was tough to watch.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow those piggies just laid down there in the 4th Ware
> 
> 
> 
> It was tough to watch.
Click to expand...

Aggie Chad may have bit off more than he can chew...


----------



## pennstater2005

Can Penn State beat Indiana?...I'm not so sure now


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> Aggie Chad may have bit off more than he can chew...


Maybe, but I think it's too early to know. I have to remind myself that he inherited a Bielema team that went 1-7 in conference last year and a 2018 recruiting class that ranked 48th[/sup] in the nation (last in the SEC).

Our 2019 class is currently ranked 17[sup]th[/sup] (8[sup]th in the SEC). He'll have to string a few of those together to be competitive.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aggie Chad may have bit off more than he can chew...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I think it's too early to know. I have to remind myself that he inherited a Bielema team that went 1-7 in conference last year and a 2018 recruiting class that ranked 48th[/sup] in the nation (last in the SEC).
> 
> Our 2019 class is currently ranked 17[sup]th[/sup] (8[sup]th in the SEC). He'll have to string a few of those together to be competitive.
Click to expand...

Getting Kelly Bryant would be a plus.


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> Getting Kelly Bryant would be a plus.


For sure. I think he visits Saturday.


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> Can Penn State beat Indiana?...I'm not so sure now


 :?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Can Penn State beat Indiana?...I'm not so sure now


If Nate Stanley can carve them up for 6 tds then McSorley should have a field day.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Penn State beat Indiana?...I'm not so sure now
> 
> 
> 
> If Nate Stanley can carve them up for 6 tds then McSorley should have a field day.
Click to expand...

It's not the offense I'm worried about :evil:


----------



## TulsaFan

@Ware Good luck tomorrow! Best we can hope for is no injuries for either team.

Kyrei Fisher's dad in the past supported the Tulsa team and we talk during the season. I didn't even know that Kyrei had left Arkansas. :shock: I need to spend some time away from this board and from searching for future lawn equipment.


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> @Ware Good luck tomorrow! Best we can hope for is no injuries for either team.
> 
> Kyrei Fisher's dad in the past supported the Tulsa team and we talk during the season. I didn't even know that Kyrei had left Arkansas. :shock: I need to spend some time away from this board and from searching for future lawn equipment.


I think our starting QB is ruled out for tomorrow. :?


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware Good luck tomorrow! Best we can hope for is no injuries for either team.
> 
> Kyrei Fisher's dad in the past supported the Tulsa team and we talk during the season. I didn't even know that Kyrei had left Arkansas. :shock: I need to spend some time away from this board and from searching for future lawn equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our starting QB is ruled out for tomorrow. :?
Click to expand...

That's okay, you aren't playing the mighty North Texas Eagles tomorrow, so you should have a chance. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I don't know if it gets any better than today. First weekend with fall temperatures, my Hawkeyes on ESPN2 at noon, kids soccer games are early so we'll be home in time. Prepped all our game day food last night. I just hope Herky and the boys don't lay an egg today.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Penn State beat Indiana?...I'm not so sure now
> 
> 
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

I hope they don't keep having backup QB Tommy Stephens line up as a wide receiver. In the Ohio State game they did it 3 times and he had -12 yards. I was throwing stuff at my tv. They did the same thing with him in last year's bowl game against Washington.

I don't know if they're doing that to appease him to keep him from transferring or what but I wish they would stop.


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Penn State beat Indiana?...I'm not so sure now
> 
> 
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they don't keep having backup QB Tommy Stephens line up as a wide receiver. In the Ohio State game they did it 3 times and he had -12 yards. I was throwing stuff at my tv. They did the same thing with him in last year's bowl game against Washington.
> 
> I don't know if they're doing that to appease him to keep him from transferring or what but I wish they would stop.
Click to expand...

Agreed. He should get his shot next year at QB once Trace leaves. I don't like putting him in at WR just to lose 5 yards on a bubble screen.

That defense though....I don't think I've ever seen tackling that poor in my life!


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> That defense though....I don't think I've ever seen tackling that poor in my life!


Seriously! When you score 30 points or more and still lose........


----------



## Spammage

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That defense though....I don't think I've ever seen tackling that poor in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously! When you score 30 points or more and still lose........
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be able to survive as a Texas Tech fan. I think it was 2016 when we lost either 4 or 5 games while scoring over 50... 

edit - it was 4 combined over 2015-2016. However, we routinely score over 30 and lose. Kind of a way of life in the Big12-4+2...


----------



## TulsaFan

It appears that wearing my Arkansas sweatshirt to the bar was not enough of a jinx!!!

Congrats @Ware!!!

Tulsa lost to Texas by seven after missing three fields goals. We only missed two this game...I see improvement! :roll:


----------



## pennstater2005

Oh Penn State...........


----------



## g-man

The Penn St vs iu game looks entertaining. 7-14 and still in the first quarter.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they don't keep having backup QB Tommy Stephens line up as a wide receiver. In the Ohio State game they did it 3 times and he had -12 yards. I was throwing stuff at my tv. They did the same thing with him in last year's bowl game against Washington.
> 
> I don't know if they're doing that to appease him to keep him from transferring or what but I wish they would stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. He should get his shot next year at QB once Trace leaves. I don't like putting him in at WR just to lose 5 yards on a bubble screen.
> 
> That defense though....I don't think I've ever seen tackling that poor in my life!
Click to expand...

There was the pass to Stephens for no gain but then he passed for a touchdown so I'm good :lol:


----------



## Blackshirtproud

My beloved Huskers starting to exercise some demons!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Blackshirtproud said:


> My beloved Huskers starting to exercise some demons!


The big ten and college football as a whole is better when Nebraska is competitive. Although hopefully not TOO competitive the day after Thanksgiving...


----------



## social port

So...I tuned in to the last several minutes of the IU -Penn State game. The stands were virtually empty on both sides. What on earth happened?


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> So...I tuned in to the last several minutes of the IU -Penn State game. The stands were virtually empty on both sides. What on earth happened?


The Indiana fans left early. Then Indiana scored and recovered an onside kick. Freaked me out.


----------



## g-man

I don't know how they stayed there that long. It is 40F with 40mph winds and wind gust into the 50mph. Plus all the fumbles made the second half hard to watch.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> I don't know how they stayed there that long. It is 40F with 40mph winds and wind gust into the 50mph. Plus all the fumbles made the second half hard to watch.


That wind was pretty wild. Something yellow flew in front of the camera and I thought it was a flag. Nope, just a wrapper of some sort!


----------



## g-man

We lost power a couple of times and had to rescue patio furniture. My mail flew out of the mailbox and it is lost.


----------



## dfw_pilot

dfw_pilot said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look sometime at OSU's ranking and post season play since 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> One reason I can't stand the Luckeyes is because they are always ranked so high. *The rankings are just a popularity contest* and the Luckeyes post season record corroborates this.
Click to expand...

I'll just leave this here: Purdue 49 Ohio State 20.

BOILER UP!!*​
[media]https://youtu.be/Vos4YWAJatM[/media]

*Class of 2000


----------



## Ridgerunner

@dfw_pilot That just wasn't embarrassing. It was humiliating! There is something missing at Ohio State and it's been missing for a loooong time. Athleticism and natural talent will carry you for a while, but winners need character, heart and leadership from the top. Time is past due for TOSU to take stock of their program and change the culture and Urban needs to realistically re-access his priorities and skill set. Congrats to Purdue for a well coached and played game. Smart and Heart.


----------



## g-man

The Purdue game was a great. Far better than msu vs Michigan. I'm not an MSU fan, but damaging the grass and logo at the start of the game by Michigan was wrong.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@pennstater2005 @@rob13psu Good luck this afternoon guys. I have a feeling that this is the game that brings iowa back down to earth. 24-10 PSU is my prediction.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> Good luck this afternoon guys. I have a feeling that this is the game that brings iowa back down to earth. 24-10 PSU is my prediction.


Thanks! I've got a feeling it will be closer than that. Iowa's defense is stout and your two tight ends are phenomenal!!

This is my new favorite game each year now.


----------



## rob13psu

TN Hawkeye said:


> @pennstater2005 @@rob13psu Good luck this afternoon guys. I have a feeling that this is the game that brings iowa back down to earth. 24-10 PSU is my prediction.


Same to you! I think Iowa will come out ready to go seeking revenge for last year's nail biter.

Here's my spot at Beaver Stadium!


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck this afternoon guys. I have a feeling that this is the game that brings iowa back down to earth. 24-10 PSU is my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you! I think Iowa will come out ready to go seeking revenge for last year's nail biter.
> 
> Here's my spot at Beaver Stadium!
Click to expand...

Are you going today? Nice seats. Last time I went was when Daryll Clark was the quarterback. They played Saturday night against Illinois when Juice Williams was their QB and Mendenhall was their RB!

My seats were in the newer section wayyy up high. Couldn't see much :lol:


----------



## rob13psu

Unfortunately I gave my tickets to my dad. He can sit out in the rain today :lol:

I'm probably going to have to give up my seats since I can't afford two more for the girls. I will say there's nothing like a game at Beaver Stadium. Especially a whiteout!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck this afternoon guys. I have a feeling that this is the game that brings iowa back down to earth. 24-10 PSU is my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've got a feeling it will be closer than that. Iowa's defense is stout and your two tight ends are phenomenal!!
> 
> This is my new favorite game each year now.
Click to expand...

Been a hell of a game so far. But safeties and trick plays aren't enough to win a game like this. Iowa has to put together some drives and run the ball.


----------



## pennstater2005

The safeties


----------



## pennstater2005

Always a crazy ending!!!!!!


----------



## rob13psu

That. Was. Ugly.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> That. Was. Ugly.


True. On the bright side Tommy Stephens is a much better QB than he is a wide receiver


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That. Was. Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> True. On the bright side Tommy Stephens is a much better QB than he is a wide receiver
Click to expand...

Good win. We just aren't at your level yet. Too many coaching mistakes and that last interception. What the hell? You guys deserve to win.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That. Was. Ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> True. On the bright side Tommy Stephens is a much better QB than he is a wide receiver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good win. We just aren't at your level yet. Too many coaching mistakes and that last interception. What the hell? You guys deserve to win.
Click to expand...

I thought for sure on the last play that o-lineman was going to drag 10 Penn State guys with him and score. That was a big dude!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. On the bright side Tommy Stephens is a much better QB than he is a wide receiver
> 
> 
> 
> Good win. We just aren't at your level yet. Too many coaching mistakes and that last interception. What the hell? You guys deserve to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought for sure on the last play that o-lineman was going to drag 10 Penn State guys with him and score. That was a big dude!
Click to expand...

Anytime an offensive lineman has the ball in his hands with the game on the line, it's not gonna work out in your favor. Congrats. Like I said early on, our safeties and trick plays were not gonna win the game. You guys deserved to win.


----------



## rob13psu

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good win. We just aren't at your level yet. Too many coaching mistakes and that last interception. What the hell? You guys deserve to win.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure on the last play that o-lineman was going to drag 10 Penn State guys with him and score. That was a big dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime an offensive lineman has the ball in his hands with the game on the line, it's not gonna work out in your favor. Congrats. Like I said early on, our safeties and trick plays were not gonna win the game. You guys deserved to win.
Click to expand...

Rooting for you guys to win the west! No more Wisconsin in the championship game.


----------



## pennstater2005

@rob13psu You going to watch the Michigan game?


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> @rob13psu You going to watch the Michigan game?


Saw this late. I actually had a family photo session at 5, so we saw the 2nd half. Penn State looked horrible! :|


----------



## TN Hawkeye

It's looking more and more like Alabama May run away with this thing. To go into Death Valley and win 29-0 is insane. They will have to really lay an egg to not go into the playoffs undefeated.


----------



## rob13psu

TN Hawkeye said:


> It's looking more and more like Alabama May run away with this thing. To go into Death Valley and win 29-0 is insane. They will have to really lay an egg to not go into the playoffs undefeated.


I agree. They look like they're on another level. I'm wondering how good Clemson really is. Lawrence looks like he's the real deal at QB for them.


----------



## pennstater2005

Well at least Penn State beat a Big Ten opponent. Gives me hope they can beat Rutgers next Saturday.


----------



## rob13psu

pennstater2005 said:


> Well at least Penn State beat a Big Ten opponent. Gives me hope they can beat Rutgers next Saturday.


I'll take it, although the fumble with under 2 minutes left almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least Penn State beat a Big Ten opponent. Gives me hope they can beat Rutgers next Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it, although the fumble with under 2 minutes left almost gave me a heart attack.
Click to expand...

Me too. I feel like they're always real close to giving it up. But, surprisingly the defense stepped up and picked it off.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I think I need to find a new team to follow. How many colleges pay their coach 4+ million a year to finish 8-5? The real problem is who in the hell is gonna come to Iowa city? Kirk Ferentz has 149 wins in 20 seasons. Texas A&M fired their coach for averaging 7 wins a season. Look out December 26th bowl game, here comes the Hawkeyes.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> I think I need to find a new team to follow. How many colleges pay their coach 4+ million a year to finish 8-5? The real problem is who in the hell is gonna come to Iowa city? Kirk Ferentz has 149 wins in 20 seasons. Texas A&M fired their coach for averaging 7 wins a season. Look out December 26th bowl game, here comes the Hawkeyes.


I watched the end of that. They had a chance to. I'm not even sure why they ran it there. They have talent on that team.


----------



## Spammage

TN Hawkeye said:


> I think I need to find a new team to follow. How many colleges pay their coach 4+ million a year to finish 8-5? The real problem is who in the hell is gonna come to Iowa city? Kirk Ferentz has 149 wins in 20 seasons. Texas A&M fired their coach for averaging 7 wins a season. Look out December 26th bowl game, here comes the Hawkeyes.


I'm with you. Kliff Kingsbury is in year 6 at Texas Tech. He won his first 7 games, but is 28-38 since. Unfortunately, most of the fan base wants to give him more time. :no:


----------



## Ware

This play epitomizes our entire season...

https://youtu.be/6G54QfHgimQ

:bandit:


----------



## Jacob_S

Ware said:


> This play epitomizes our entire season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bandit:


Man The piggies kind of had me worried there for a minute, I looked away and it was like they were trying to come back and beat us.


----------



## Ware

Bobby Petrino out at Louisville... couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Bobby Petrino out at Louisville... couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


Lamar Jackson was that team.


----------



## rob13psu

Ware said:


> This play epitomizes our entire season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bandit:


  Ugh.


----------



## rob13psu

TN Hawkeye said:


> I think I need to find a new team to follow. How many colleges pay their coach 4+ million a year to finish 8-5? The real problem is who in the hell is gonna come to Iowa city? Kirk Ferentz has 149 wins in 20 seasons. Texas A&M fired their coach for averaging 7 wins a season. Look out December 26th bowl game, here comes the Hawkeyes.


If only Ferentz and James Franklin could combine their strengths. I always thought Kirk was a good coach, they just lacked somewhat in recruiting to be an elite program. I think James Franklin's strength is in recruiting, but gosh he has brain cramps at times during games.

I guess the burning question is: What does Nick Saban know that the rest of them don't!?


----------



## TigerinFL

Ware said:


> This play epitomizes our entire season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bandit:


@Ware be like ....


----------



## g-man

SMH

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/25324681/arkansas-razorbacks-suspend-two-players-socializing-opposing-team-spirit-squad


----------



## Ridgerunner

So if Georga beats 'bama, who gets in?


----------



## pennstater2005

Even if Alabama loses they're still in.

UCF is barely beating a mid major team.


----------



## pennstater2005

Whoa Jalen Hurts!!!


----------



## Ware

I'm excited that we're getting into some interesting bowl games, but I did not expect to turn on the tv and see Auburn trouncing Purdue 56-7 at halftime. :shock:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> I'm excited that we're getting into some interesting bowl games, but I did not expect to turn on the tv and see Auburn trouncing Purdue 56-7 at halftime. :shock:


But Purdue only beat the Buckeyes by 29...What?, wait.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ridgerunner said:


> But Purdue only beat the Buckeyes by 29...What?, wait.


Oh man, that was sweet!


----------



## Ware

Hoping OU/Bama is more entertaining than Clemson/ND.


----------



## Movingshrub

NO issues here with how the C-L-E-M-S-O-N game played out.

@richardn Can I get an amen?


----------



## pennstater2005

@TN Hawkeye

I saw Noah Fant in the HOF game. He didn't look too bad. But yeah, between him and TJ Hockenson they might be hurting a bit.


----------



## Brewdawg

Movingshrub said:


> NO issues here with how the C-L-E-M-S-O-N game played out.
> 
> @richardn Can I get an amen?


Think you misspelled it. It's Clem's Son.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> @TN Hawkeye
> 
> I saw Noah Fant in the HOF game. He didn't look too bad. But yeah, between him and TJ Hockenson they might be hurting a bit.


We lost them, our top wide receiver, two d lineman, and our stud corner/linebacker hybrid. Other than qb and our one d end everyone that returns wasn't our strongest positions. How are you guys gonna be with McSorley? Looks like you guys have a lot of turn over on the roster too.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TN Hawkeye
> 
> I saw Noah Fant in the HOF game. He didn't look too bad. But yeah, between him and TJ Hockenson they might be hurting a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> We lost them, our top wide receiver, two d lineman, and our stud corner/linebacker hybrid. Other than qb and our one d end everyone that returns wasn't our strongest positions. How are you guys gonna be with McSorley? Looks like you guys have a lot of turn over on the roster too.
Click to expand...

Franklin won't say who will start. I think it's going to be Sean Clifford. Offensively I think they'll be fine it's defensively I worry about now.

Tommy Stephens transferred out or else he most likely would've been starting QB. But, because Franklin wouldn't guarantee it and that there would be a QB competition (just like between him and McSorley in 2016) I think his feelings were hurt, more likely his Dad's, and he went elsewhere.


----------



## pennstater2005

Man! Trey Sermon went off!


----------



## TulsaFan

What? Nobody is going to mention the brawl??? :shock: You guys are too nice!

I have no details what started the brawl between Tulsa & Mississippi State after the game. However, it's embarrassing as an alum. Not a good look for our program or it's direction! (Reminds me of the BYU defensive back, Kai Nacua, in 2014 who hit the Memphis player in the back of the head! I was absolutely disgusted by Nacua.)

Coach Montgomery only has one year left on his contract. Currently, the University of Tulsa has an interim university President and Althletic Director. It will be interesting to see if coach gets an extension after this season ending the way it did.


----------



## Ware

I missed that. I was so bummed about our bowl game getting cancelled that I didn't watch any football yesterday. I have the Peach Bowl on in the background today. I'll probably pay more attention to the semifinal games.


----------



## pennstater2005

I think Ryan Day might rank Clemson #11.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

pennstater2005 said:


> I think Ryan Day might rank Clemson #11.


Touché


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

The Natty is tonight! I can't stand Ohio St, they certainly put Clemson in their place the other week, I was hoping Clemson would be playing tonight, but I guess go Bama.


----------

